

Schmidt out as Google CEO - bconway
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/datbus/article.php/3921586/Schmidt-out-as-Google-CEO-Q4-Profit-Soars.htm

======
joelhousman
Despite the rosy picture Google is trying to paint surrounding this news, it
looks as if Google is changing for a new direction (and pushing Eric out).

Maybe they can now clean all of the spam out of their search results? They're
simply awful these days.

